# Who do you get your sodium hydroxide from?



## Kamahido (Dec 21, 2015)

Although I am sure that this question is asked about a million times, but I was wondering what is a RELIABLE source of sodium hydroxide. As important as this ingredient is, I have to be sure. Thank you.


----------



## froggybean37 (Dec 21, 2015)

I actually get mine from a local chemical supplier/ cleaning supply company - MUCH cheaper from online suppliers (I get 25kg for $80) and is 99% purity. Prior to that I used BB. Try calling around your town and see what you can find!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 21, 2015)

The lye guy is great. In a pinch i get roebic at Lowes which works well.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 21, 2015)

I buy this lye from the Ace Hardware store half a block away, it's just too easy.







I bought KOH from Essential Depot


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2015)

I used Rooto brand as above when I first started. Last 64 lbs I got from Essential Depot. WSP and Nature' Garden sell it too in smaller quantities


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 21, 2015)

I've used to order from BB and WSP, but switched to the Lye Guy. I like that I can get a discount on several pounds, but it still comes in the separate containers.


----------



## Susie (Dec 21, 2015)

I use Essential Depot for mine.  I can't use the large amounts The Lye Guy sells.  WAY too much humidity here.


----------



## Judiraz (Dec 21, 2015)

SeaWolfe, does Ace "card" you? I used to buy from them but they copy my drivers license each time. I was told that it's the law in Florida because it's used to make meth. I'm not sure that's true, but I quit buying there.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 21, 2015)

Judiraz said:


> SeaWolfe, does Ace "card" you? I used to buy from them but they copy my drivers license each time. I was told that it's the law in Florida because it's used to make meth. I'm not sure that's true, but I quit buying there.



I've heard of that - but I haven't been carded. However they do know me, and I'm using my ACE card which has all my info, so that's probably why.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 22, 2015)

I know large amounts of lye sales will trigger a I'd flag at most retailers in high risk areas and some States have placed it on a high risk to abuse list just like robotussin products and other cough medicine with dm in it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 22, 2015)

Judiraz said:


> SeaWolfe, does Ace "card" you? I used to buy from them but they copy my drivers license each time. I was told that it's the law in Florida because it's used to make meth. I'm not sure that's true, but I quit buying there.



They don't card me at my ace but they keep it behind the counter so you have to know to ask for it. I also have an ace card which they ring up each time I buy any and I'm sure that tracks it. I'm also in Florida if that helps. I bet I'm already on all kinds of lists for my chem degree, lye buying, other craft buying and my last name. I try not to worry about it now! 

They do use lye to make meth (I believe it is because it works better than some of the weaker bases for the reaction) so they do have to regulate it somewhat. Thankfully its not nearly as bad/regulated as psudophedrine (sp?).


----------

